# Huawei E372 modem

## cnnx

Can someone point me to a howto to get this usb modem to work under gentoo?

----------

## chithanh

Is there something special about this modem? If it is just a normal USB 3G/HSPA modem, most of these work the same.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Category:Network_devices

----------

